# Exceptionally small Yemen bee shows same mite reproduction as "European" races



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Exceptionally small Yemen bee shows same mite reproduction as "European" races*

They keep them in langs as well... 
one would assume the traditional small hives are sized to the race of bees and are not overly swarmy at that size
a typical A.m. jemenitica nest has a volume of 12.28 ± 5.98L compared to the 30-60L of the European bee. when kept in a lang 3-4 frames is an advrage size colony with 8 frames filled being almost unheard of
given the cut comb from these fetches upward of $100 a KG i one cannot imaging the keeper letting his profits fly off for hundreds of years for want of a bigger hive... there are still lots of modern keepers ruining plywood boxes in the traditional hive size/shape/management


----------

